# Can't get gas fireplace to work.  Pilot light wont stay lit.  Lost.



## Buckshot (Dec 5, 2009)

We just bought a new house (well, new to us--it's about 15 years old).  Anyway, it has a gas log fireplace that was not connected when we moved in.  A few twists with a wrench and I am good to go, right?  Wrong.

I couldn't get the pilot light to work.  So, I figured that the unit was bad so I bought a new complete Emberglow unit, hooked it up, and same problem.  I put the Emberglow back in the box and decided to work on the old one.

Here is what it does:  I turn the knob to pilot, push it in and hold it while I light the pilot light.  I keep the knob pushed in and wait after 15-30 seconds, the pilot light sputters and dies.  When I relight it, it does the same thing.  Out of curiousity, after relighting the pilot several times immediately after it goes out, I lit the main burners.  They burn for about 20 seconds until they shut off, presumably by the thermocoupling since the pilot lite has again sputtered and gone out.  The flame on the main burners is completely blue--no yellow flame at all.  I did the same thing with the new Emberglow unit, and it did the same thing.

Do I need to call the gas company?

I am at my wit's end.  Does anyone have any ideas????


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 5, 2009)

Buckshot said:
			
		

> We just bought a new house (well, new to us--it's about 15 years old).  Anyway, it has a gas log fireplace that was not connected when we moved in.  A few twists with a wrench and I am good to go, right?  Wrong.
> 
> I couldn't get the pilot light to work.  So, I figured that the unit was bad so I bought a new complete Emberglow unit, hooked it up, and same problem.  I put the Emberglow back in the box and decided to work on the old one.
> 
> ...



Not familiar with the Emberglow unit...Is it a vented or non-vented gas log?
I'd ask if you pulled & checked the thermocouple, but if your symptoms are 
the same with the newer unit, the chances of two consecutive thermocouples being
defective are pretty slim.
Not sure how handy you are, although I'd hafta guess you're AT LEAST handy enuff 
to be unafraid of tinkering...
I'd check the gas line. Have you tested the gas pressure at the appliance?
You don't indicate if you've got LP or NG, but either one has moisture
in it & this can lead to rusting inside of Black-Iron Pipe (BIP)...
Do you have a sediment trap or a drip tee at the beginning of the gas line to this unit?
If so, shut the gas off & open up the tee to see if there are any debris in it.
If there's anything in there, it may also be further downstream & inhibiting the gas
flow near or at your appliance.
Got a compressor? Blow the gas line to see if you can clear anything out of it.
There is also the possibility of the "INFAMOUS" spider's nest in the gas line.
Generally this occurs in the area of the burner orifice, but I suppose the little buggers 
could move upstream if they wanted.
See if you can clear the gas line & report back...


----------



## summit (Dec 6, 2009)

if its a vent free, could be a clogged ods... or is a bvent, a bad spill switch.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 7, 2009)

summit said:
			
		

> if its a vent free, could be a clogged ods... or is a bvent, a bad spill switch.



Agreed, but you think the same thing would happen with a new replacement unit?


----------

